# Poole Audi / Poole Tourism -TT's on the Quay 29th July 2011



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am pleased to announce that Poole Audi, in conjunction with Poole Tourism, have invited the TTOC to join them once again for the 10th Quay for your Car - TT's on the Quay.

Last year we had a large convoy from Poole Audi to the Quay and a massive 97 Audi TTs on the quay! This is a fantastic location and a great evening out for all TT owners. [smiley=gossip.gif]

The date is confirmed as Friday 29th July 2011 - Further details will be posted here by myself or Chris Ryu of Poole Audi when available.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just a reminder of this for your diaries.


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Count me in Richard!


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Put my name down please


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Add me to the list !!!


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Please add me to the list!

Possibility of being two cars, as I will bringing my parents as dad is desperate to get to a meet, although dad doesn't drive a TT, is that ok?!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

starxo said:


> Please add me to the list!
> 
> Possibility of being two cars, as I will bringing my parents as dad is desperate to get to a meet, although dad doesn't drive a TT, is that ok?!


The event is open to all, however only TT's are parked on the quay, if you bring another car (non TT) you have to use public parking such as the multi-story at the back of the High Street.

Cheers Richard


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Add us to the list please.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Right guys and girls, I should have the full info on this next week.

I've just got to have another meeting with Poole Tourism and the caterers as we have something special planned for this year...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Is there any chance of the image from last year being presented with the champers,

Also will the parking be a little better this year? A place in the middle for previous winners, as I had won it twice before and was stuck away down the end, no sour grapes would just be nice I think :wink:

Could you possibly create a madification form in the form of a PDF so people can create it prior to attending so it will be a little easier as I couldn't fit it all in whilst leaning on the bonnet :lol: with my best scribbles

Just some thoughts


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

We'll be there xx


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Please can you add me to the list.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Not sure if I will make it this year - working up in Birmingham at the moment. Will try and get a day working from home, but won't know till close to the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I won't be there this year although last year's pre-event hosting and A1 launch info by Poole Audi was appreciated.

I didn't realise there was a competition on the Quay. What was it for?



robokn said:


> Also will the parking be a little better this year? A place in the middle for previous winners, as I had won it twice before and was stuck away down the end, no sour grapes would just be nice I think :wink:
> Just some thoughts


A special parking place for a previous winner? Why? 
Why would anyone think that having won whatever the competition was before would accord them special privilege in subsequent competitions?

That's like the winner of last year's Monaco GP demanding pole position for this year's race without having to bother with qualifying.

Does a level playing field not seem fair to you?


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Add me to the list please.
Thanks
Stu


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

brittan said:


> I won't be there this year although last year's pre-event hosting and A1 launch info by Poole Audi was appreciated.
> 
> I didn't realise there was a competition on the Quay. What was it for?
> 
> ...


Just to inform you there is a car of the night and has been for quite a few years, I have won the last three, so perhaps asking not to be placed outside a chippy is not too much to ask after spending a few days getting the cars ready. As for level playing field not sure where that comes from as I believe you were parked bang it the centre last year, and I and quite a few others were relegated to the far end of said playing field almost in the stands.

These were just a few ideas as usual the TTOC will take over and I am sure make a great job of it :roll:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

To be fair it doesn't sound like it hurt you much!

I'm sure all the cars there have been lovingly and carefully prepared by their owners.

Let's just enjoy a great night out.......and share a bag of chips :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> These were just a few ideas as usual the TTOC will take over and I am sure make a great job of it :roll:


Rob,

As you are aware the evening is not organised by the TTOC, it is a Poole Audi/Poole Tourism evening. The TTOC are invited to have a stand, and our presence is purely courtesy of Poole Audi.

As you are no longer a TTOC member, and have made it obvious you have no intention of rejoining the TTOC, it is not possible for me (as the local regional rep) to offer a space on the TTOC stand.

However if you feel your car is worthy of a special parking position, you should approach Poole Audi direct and put your special case forward for their consideration.

Richard


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Richard
What does the TTOC do for me? nothing so why join?

Last year I was quite happily talking to 996 cab when you came over and interrupted us and started going on and on about why I should join again, I know most of the members anyway and the benefits I already get from people in the trade. Ok so I don't get a spot on the TTOC stand but I have requests from magazines and other sponsors and they generally pay for me to get there so a better deal.

No worries about offering me a spot in all honesty I am probaly not going to go, pretty much for the same reason no-one really attends Hampshire meets.


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh dear oh dear [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Poole Audi said:


> Right guys and girls, I should have the full info on this next week.
> 
> I've just got to have another meeting with Poole Tourism and the caterers as we have something special planned for this year...


Right - let's get this thread back on track.

Has the meeting with Poole tourism taken place, and when can we expect to know what the 'something special' is and the arrangements for the day? We've got our camp site booked, so we're all set!


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

TT K8 said:


> Poole Audi said:
> 
> 
> > Right guys and girls, I should have the full info on this next week.
> ...


Well said! xx


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Rob, having met you I know you are a nice chap, but reading some of your posts on this thread, you are doing a fantastic job of giving quite the opposite impression :?

Charlie


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thought we were getting it back on track!

So, do we have any update yet on the arrangements for this year? I know it's 3 weeks+ away still, but I think an update wouldn't go amiss to generate a bit more interest.

Looking forward to my bag of chips on the quay!


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Thought we were getting it back on track!
> 
> So, do we have any update yet on the arrangements for this year? I know it's 3 weeks+ away still, but I think an update wouldn't go amiss to generate a bit more interest.
> 
> Looking forward to my bag of chips on the quay!


Likewise.....if they are to beat 97 tt's of last year then it needs to be pushed :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

For those that have not been to Poole Quay before, it is an informal turn up on the quay after 6pm where you will be greeted by Poole Tourism officials and directed to a parking place. I am waiting on further information from Chris (Poole Audi) and will advise this when known.

The entrance to the event is approximately here: BH15 1HF

If anyone fancies organising cruises to the quay, please feel free to do so, I will be in Poole for lunch (something to do with the event clashing with my wife's Birthday) so will see you all there.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Rob, having met you I know you are a nice chap, but reading some of your posts on this thread, you are doing a fantastic job of giving quite the opposite impression :? Charlie


Charlie,
I do apologise if thats the impression I am giving on this thread last year was a bit of a ball ache for me and a few others who were the subject of some dodgy parking, ( Outside a chippy was the first option) no-ones fault as there was just too many cars for the allocated space provided by Poole council

It's a great night and as always it's a bit last minute dot com but Poole Audi always pull it togther as provide a good night, for those who have not been well worth a visit, and as a bonus the weather is normally pretty good.

Sorry TT K8 no hijak intended, hope this does something to bring it back on track


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

robokn said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Rob, having met you I know you are a nice chap, but reading some of your posts on this thread, you are doing a fantastic job of giving quite the opposite impression :? Charlie
> ...


No apology needed. We're looking forward to a great evening. Got a camp site sorted for 2 nights to make it a proper weekend away. With a bit of luck we'll see you on the night - I'll even let you have a chip if you're good :wink:


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Richard,
count us in.
TT K8, it's a good night, weather permitting, but don't park near the chippy. Robokn's point is that the seagulls have a good aim and a diet of chips, something my TT paint had the scars from.
See you there.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Richard count me and the wife in.

It's been a while since we have meet up


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Vic, Will be good to catch up, see you on the 29th


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Yeah it's always a bit lastminute.com - we're very much in the hands of Poole Tourism, the council and the Harbour Commissioners Office and while this event is definitely my favourite, it doesn't sell cars, so I have to prioritise the other events like this weekend's priority event (existing customers only, but if you want a great deal and can come to Poole this weekend, drop me a line...).

Same plan as usual, the event is on Poole Quay from 18:00 - 21:00. Simply arrive and the marshalls will line you up in a space - first come first served. They will hand you a lanyard which entitles you to entry to our new and improved hospitality boat. This boat have a fully licenced bar on board and a free premium quality hog roast.

There is plenty of time to browse the 100+ (yes I am optimistic this year!) Audi TTs, plus the few extra special cars that we'll bring along.

I'm just waiting to hear back from Poole Tourism about a comprimise that would give us a similar amount of space as previous years...

Hope to see you all there


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Chris, 
Is it possible to generate a PDF of the car details form so we could annotate it before we get there


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Will be there again ,hope the weather bucks up. Is there a meet up at Poole Audi fordrive down.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Any News??????


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

This does to seem to be coming together very last minute considering it's only 3 days away.

I could of organised a cruise from my house since I am about 3 miles away. :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dan think I may give it a miss TBH, need a game of hockey more than the hassle of going to Poole


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> Dan think I may give it a miss TBH, need a game of hockey more than the hassle of going to Poole


Blimey your up early! Well up to you mate, would be a shame to miss out. On the other hand it's not been very well organised this year. I'm sorry to say that but it seems like there is no real plan of action only 2 days before hand. Would of been good for a lot of guys to meet up for a cruise before. Give us a shout if you do decide to come along


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will do Dan, can you PM me with your number please so I can let you know, but agree it is a little late in the day

Up at that time every morning, out the house by 0645 once I have walked the dogs


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

Sorry again for the whole lastminute.com we're are just snowed under at the moment and are doing our best with limited resources.

I've had a responce from Poole Tourism and they can't give a dedicated TTOC stand this year, but what I think we should do is get a bunch of TTOC together to drive in convoy, so that when you arrive (aim for 18:05) you will be in a row and the flags can be put up. Richard, bring plenty of cards and you can stick them under the wipers.

Its looking ok on the weather front at the moment and we have over 50 cars confirmed (most just turn up), so it should be a great night!

Hope to see you all there


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Chris, is it possible for the form prior to the event, I understand the stress, still a beer on Friday and it will all be forgotten till next year :roll:


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

robokn said:


> Chris, is it possible for the form prior to the event, I understand the stress, still a beer on Friday and it will all be forgotten till next year :roll:


Sorry buddy, but that's a Poole Tourism form that we don't have a PDF of - we asked for the artwork a while back and got a very simple 'no'. I'll bring a clipboard for you!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It's ok I can print it off from work


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Poole Audi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry again for the whole lastminute.com we're are just snowed under at the moment and are doing our best with limited resources.
> 
> ...


What are the arrangements for the convoy then? You have suggested it but not given any details - as others have said, it just feels like it's not coming together! I know in other years the RV point has been Poole Audi, but there has been no response when someone asked it that was happening again this year.

Please can we have a final mop up of what the arrangements are-where we're meeting, time etc? Some of us are coming from a distance to this and don't know the area. It all just seems a bit shambolic at the moment.

Sorry if that's unfair - just saying it as it is and want the event to be a success.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Sorry, but there is no official convoy this year. The display has gone back to the previous format (well nearly anyway)whereby our display cars need to be there earlier and so this does not work. In previous years TTOC members have organised a convoy and you are still welcome to do this, in fact I think (as mentioned before) that it is a great idea.

If the TTOC were allowed a stand this year then it would be a totally different story as they would also need to be there much earlier. If the TTOC members behave this year then I am 100% certain that I can get them a stand again next year.

You are quite welcome to come to the dealership before hand and use that as a base. We have very nice coffee and I can probably lay on an extra car to act as a lead/pace car if that helps?

For clarity, the actual event details are as follows... Arrive at 18:00 at Poole Quay, BH15 1HJ. You will be issued a lanyard for free entry to the hospitality boat and complimentary hog roast. You will be pointed towards a space to display your car. Enjoy the company and the views and then the event concludes at 21:00 when the road re-opens.

Hope that helps


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well tonight is the big night, really looking forward to it. As Chris said there is no TTOC stand this year, so please arrive on the Quay after 6pm and park where the Poole Tourism Officials advise. Please also remember you have to be away by 9pm.

Let hope we can help our hosts, Poole Audi and Poole Tourism, make this the biggest and best TT's on the Quay night yet. I hope everyone has an enjoyable evening. 8)

_ Just a reminder: there is a "speed on green" camera on Holes Bay Road, which has caught people out previously. Also being the first proper weekend of the school summer holidays traffic is likely to be very slow west bound from the end of the M27 through to Poole. There are alternative routes worth considering - notably heading north from the M27 to Fordingbridge and then South again either via Ringwood or Wimborne _


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Many thanks to Poole Audi and Chris for a great evening, food was very good and parking a lot better

And another 3.2 takes on the crown of car of night


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

> Many thanks to Poole Audi and Chris for a great evening, food was very good and parking a lot better


Seconded!

Poole Quay is a great setting for a car, or bike, meet and it is fantastic that the local council are prepared to close the road for these events as they do. So thanks should go to them too.

TonyZ


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

what a great night didnt think we would win though so that was a nice supprise, well organised and friendly people hope to see you all again soon
clive & sanda


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations Clive and Sandra, very deserved win, lovely looking car !! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

And when i can work out how to load THAT picture..... i will :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A bit thank you to Poole Audi and Poole Tourism for their hospitality and a great evening. Pity the man upstairs couldnt provide the sun-shine, but at least it stayed dry. However this probably impacted the numbers.

Congratulations to Sandra and Clive on winning car of the night, a stunning Papaya TT with very nice wheels. 8)

Richard


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] to all at Poole Audi and Poole Tourism for the event last night - we had a long old trip down from the midlands (and straight back in the same day) but it was well worth it!

Congratulations to the papaya TT parked behind mine - I guess the guy was blinded by the fabulous colour and therefore just missed mine when he came up with the award - tee hee - only joking - lovely car and a deserving winner

Good to meet a few names from the forum too

Looking forward to the next one!

Nicki and Dave :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It was a fix :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice to meet you both hope the knocking is nothing serious, enjoy Rockley Park


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats to Sandra and Clive, well deserved. Thanks to Poole Tourism and Poole Audi for all your efforts into making it a great night. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Stu


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

First time at Poole for this event, although wanted to do it for ages, but was always working!!!

Well done to everyone who arranged it, the hog roast was really good.

Great to see so many TT's, congratulations to the winner it looked great!!

Thanks to TT-RS, Stu, for a great cruise down and fab company for the evening!!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

My pleasure Zebedee, looking forward to our next one.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for a great night everyone. Our first trip to this and we'll be back. Great atmosphere, and the cars all got a lot of interest.

Right about the chippy though - we were OK until some 'nice' lady starting feeding her left over chips to the little darlings and both hubby and my roof got plastered. Luckily I'd just put the roof up..........

Great to see so many TT's - we counted 71 - anyone got the final total yet? I don't think it would have been over 100, but the weather during the day wasn't great although the evening itself wasn't bad at all.

Nice to see some old friends again, and meet some new.

See you all, same time, same place next year!

ps - anyone got any pics yet - we've still getting the camping stuff out of the car and haven't got to the camera!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice to see you all and thanks to Poole Audi


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

A big thank you from Poole Audi!

It was great to see you all there and everybody was so well behaved. Poole Tourism agreed that the TTOC stand can make a return next year!

Agreed the hog roast was superb - we've used these guys a couple of times at our sales events and they are fantastic! If anybody wants their number let me know.

Well done to Clive and Sandra, great to meet you both and what a fantastic TT! Clive's elbow grease paid off! I'll speak to Anne this morning and get the photo over to you. Another thank you to Anne and the crew (if any of them have Google Alerts!) for their assistance.

I think there was a general good mood amongst everybody, especially those who stayed for a trip around the harbour on the boat afterwards (we convinced the skipper) and even some suprise fireworks! That went down so well that we'll have to include that into the event next year!

Thanks Mervyn for 'Das TT Buch' it has joined my R8 and A1 collectables on the shelf.

The final count I heard was 78 TTs, so we didn't make our record (damn the weather), but with everything that has been going on lately, I am more than happy with it. Things should be back to normal next year, so lets smash the 100 mark!

The date for next year's event is 29th June, so put it in your diary and we'll hopefully see you all at Audi Driver Awards later this year.

Thanks again to everybody for your continued support of our dealership


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

A few pics:








Car of the night winner.

































Top Junior _TT_!


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

surftt said:


> A few pics:
> 
> Car of the night winner


Well it would have been if it had parked in the right place! :lol:

TonyZ


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

She was parked up so lovely in her own space with TT's to the left and right at one point, but we couldn't get round quick enuff to get her picture.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

TonyZed said:


> surftt said:
> 
> 
> > A few pics:
> ...


Hiya,
Great pic and good to see the little lass has a ragtop. 8) 
Will make the effort to come down there for next year's get together..


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Phill

Yeah do come down, it would be good to see you, and bring Bozzy down too, you'lll both enjoy it.

It was my second time at Poole with the TT event although I sometimes come down on a Tuesday evening to Bike Night. 
Poole Quay is a great backdrop for meets like this as there is plenty around to keep "other 'arfs" amused unless they are into cars.
Here's a few pics to tempt you for next year.








Mine TTS with my Bro-in law's Mk1 behind. He came down from Scotland to be there. Now that's keen!!









































TonyZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Tony,
Your the only other TT owner that I know of that has the chennai brown impulse leather trim. Looks stunning with the ibis bodywork, first time I have seen one like yours. 8) 
Will certainly come down but may make a jollie of it and stay in a hotel for a couple of nights.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Tony,
> Your the only other TT owner that I know of that has the chennai brown impulse leather trim. Looks stunning with the ibis bodywork, first time I have seen one like yours. 8)
> Will certainly come down but may make a jollie of it and stay in a hotel for a couple of nights.


Yes, we were right in front of Tony and his car was certainly getting *a lot *of attention. Quite a few were looking in mine, then his, then mine and so on as if comparing two versions. Like a load of nodding dogs they were!


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Ah so that was your car! Tony, you almost won car of the night - purely for the leather and cuddly toy combination!

Those who came to last years facelift TT unveiling will remember, we had a very similar car given to us by Audi. The combination looks fantastic! Did you buy yours from stock, or was it a factory order?


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Chris

So what would I need next year, more cuddly toys? 

I bought it from stock through Southampton Audi, although it was at their Basingstoke branch. It was unregistered with 3 miles on the clock, so not a demo. I hate waiting for things (it comes with being old!) but wouldn't have bought it if it wasn't exactly right. I had turned down some others that were available at the time as they just didn't inspire me at all. This just looked stunning in the showroom so there was no way I could say no to it. The only things it didn't have which I would have specced were parking sensors and TPM which were easy to fit of course.

When we went to see it in the showroom it was next to an R8, but nobody was looking at the R8, as lovely as it was. We were looking to replace an M3 and a MK1 TT Roadster with one car, so whatever we bought would have to be special, and I think we got it right. Apart from the armrest, the only other mod is invisible :wink: The only thing I would like is a 5cylinder motor, but I'm not allowed one! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hopefully we can get Phill down next year as he has a few mods I would like to see.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Tony,
The date is now in the diary, so we will be there.
Hope no one minds me posting a few photos of mine that shows the few mods that have been done.
The Scorpion exhaust is a prototype turbo back system and there is a Revo remap that pushes it up to around 318BHP. :roll:

STILL NOT AS COOL AS THAT LOVELY PINK ONE THOUGH!!!!


----------

